# Eerie Indiana is available on DVD!



## Wolfeborn (Sep 21, 2006)

Well just ordered Eerie indiana from online dvd rental and has arrived today, this show was awesome, not sure how long it been out on dvd but am gonna watch tonight.  If not see is kinda like a YA twilight zone.  can barely remember it so will watch and let you know if is as good as i remember.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Sep 21, 2006)

i lovd that show as a kid  well as a teen i think i was by the time it came out


----------



## infinite (Sep 27, 2006)

That was the best show - I loved the one with the twins that lived in tupperware.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Oct 6, 2006)

Ahh, Eeriee Indiana. Good times. Good times. I used to watch it with my cousin when it was on tv. She purchased the DVDs when they came out. They've been out for a while now. 

I can't recall if there are special features. If there are, I haven't seen them.

...
Infinite, yes! That's one of my favorite episodes.


----------

